# ATV Plow



## Shanlaceycorbett (Nov 14, 2016)

I have a 2015 570 sports man Polaris. I already have a wench on it. I am looking for recommendations on a brand of plow that I should buy. A recommendation the size blade I should purchase, and what else I will need for this to be a fully functioning plow to use this winter.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

There are many brands of atv plows. Do spend the money on decent one. A quick look is all it takes to see what is decent and what is junk. Not rocket science but thin rolled tin for$200 complete is likely junk and will bend and bust. warn has a provantage plow, as do a few others that are decent. A good quality winch and a very good battery is more important. We did add one of these...

https://www.amazon.com/Classic-Acce...e=UTF8&qid=1479174434&sr=8-2&keywords=atv+cab

And while I agree it aint sexy, put this and some amazon or ebay purchased decent leds on a light bar and your the mac daddy of sidewalks. The cab is surprisingly awesome. Can do 30mph down the road and its solid. Being out of the elements (except for legs) is worth every penny. The first day the wind howls and the freezing rain starts....you will thank me. We use 50-54" plows as when angled, they fit the smaller sidewalks. I find 60" and over isnt ideal. Just what works for me.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

where you located at?

How much snow/type you plowing on avg?
how many times a winter are you plowing?
How Big a area are you plowing?

my answer are
South West Wisconsin.
snow type is some wet and heavy not much fluff Max of 12"
Plow 10-20 times a season
Plow a 1/3 Mile gravel Drive.

I run a 60" Moose Plow or a 50" Moose County Plow


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

also what is the avg Temp you'll be plowing in?

most time I'm in the mid 20's,

off the Hip I say a Moose Plow and 60"

get a county blade is you have the room to plow at speed and have the snow wing back if just a regular driveway just get the standard blade.

if you have narrow sidewalks maybe get the 50"


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

sublime68charge said:


> where you located at?
> 
> How much snow/type you plowing on avg?
> how many times a winter are you plowing?
> ...


My answer is 2plus feet heavy wet lake effect custom built heavy ass plow


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Shanlaceycorbett said:


> I have a 2015 570 sports man Polaris. I already have a wench on it. I am looking for recommendations on a brand of plow that I should buy. A recommendation the size blade I should purchase, and what else I will need for this to be a fully functioning plow to use this winter.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a 2014 sportsman 570 I went with the 54" Warn Proadvantage Plow and went with the Warn Power Pivot system for Power Angling so I don't have to get off the Machine. It works great for the Standard 4' wide sidewalks. If you get a Power Pivot make sure its a 2 Gen Model (Model 88700) that way you don't have the Swivel Key Problem. The 2nd Gen units have Limiter Switches that work 100% better


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

New atv just arrived. Trying the warn pro plow and it looks pretty hd. Will get is all dolled up with canopy and brine sprayer shortly. Always fun getting new stuff.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a moose 50" on my Honda Rancher. Works great on the driveway. It barely fits my sidewalk pitched all the way to one side so it is effectively useless for it. I end up taking out chunks of my grass because I can't see the line when the snow is covering it. I just plow my neighbors driveway and they shovel my sidewalk. Works out well.


----------



## robert71 (Dec 9, 2016)

I have put a 52' polaris plow on my Artic Cat.
Worked well for the six drives I maintain but run into some problems when I angle the blade. I catch raised corners on some drives and it hits very hard. My question is could the corners of the blades be rounded to allow edge to glide over the raised area? I am putting on a new blade and am just wondering if this would help.


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

I went with a thick piece of rubber about 1 inch thick. got it from the local plow place and then cut it to fit, get longer bolts use the old wear bar to mount with the 4 inch tall rubber piece. Being rubber it is more forgiving when you hit lifted up cement


----------

